# Anyone have a translation for the wood plank sign?



## Luella (Jun 3, 2020)

Specifically this customization on it:





It looks cool but if it doesn't make sense in my bathroom I'd rather not have it there!


----------



## AshdewCrossing (Jun 3, 2020)

It seems to be "gibberish" Japanese that resembles some actual Japanese/Chinese characters, just like how the pocket camp campsite sign is in "gibberish" English


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 3, 2020)

pretty sure it's all fake "text" in any form


----------



## Luella (Jun 3, 2020)

AshdewCrossing said:


> It seems to be "gibberish" Japanese that resembles some actual Japanese/Chinese characters, just like how the pocket camp campsite sign is in "gibberish" English





LambdaDelta said:


> pretty sure it's all fake "text" in any form



Thanks!


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 3, 2020)

I’ve wondered the same thing, and this Reddit thread has the most info I could find.


----------



## jumpluff (Jun 3, 2020)

Not sure either way about the translations in the Reddit thread because it's stylised. I can see two of them being possible. But there's definitely a lot of Japanese lorem-ipsum in the game.

I remember noticing it on the first Nook's Cranny, and on the Flashy Flower Signs iirc.


----------



## Laurean (Sep 6, 2020)

I think it's fake, and it doesn't have translation, but perhaps it would be better to ask professional translators, who know this language better than we do. When I needed to translate one letter from Japanese, I asked this company https://thewordpoint.com/languages/japanese-translation-services  and they made an excellent translation, maybe they could help with this picture.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Sep 6, 2020)

It doesn’t seem to be fake, the writing is very stylized, making it hard to read but not gibberish. but the translations I have seen, seem to track. For example the ‘flashy flower sign’ 


If you compare it to this actual one (which says, roughly, congratulations 10th anniversary) it does seem to be a stylized version of this text on this one in the game:



I don’t know enough about calligraphy to say how illegible the stylization makes it to a native speaker/ reader, but here are some examples of calligraphy in the real world in varying styles / readability 








So...I can’t say I can reliably read the signs, but I don’t think they are nonsense. The reddit thread shared by @Hirisa looks right to me, with my limited knowledge.


----------



## Hypno KK (Sep 6, 2020)

What I really wonder about the stone tablet and what the two variants are supposed to say. 

If the wood plank sign translations in the link @Hirisa shared are right, then I love the fact that they included Nintendo on one of the signs. "Storm" seems kind of random, though, I wonder if that's right.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Sep 6, 2020)

what’s this item, i’ve never seen it before  let me look it up if it’s diy


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Sep 6, 2020)

Hypno KK said:


> What I really wonder about the stone tablet and what the two variants are supposed to say.
> 
> If the wood plank sign translations in the link @Hirisa shared are right, then I love the fact that they included Nintendo on one of the signs. "Storm" seems kind of random, though, I wonder if that's right.



That one is weird to me too. Trying to look into it on japanese sites (though i don't know of what sites are best for information like this), but i saw someone writing that that one is actually "Aun" Which would be a japanese version of "Om". That makes more sense to me. The second character does look like う. The third character is strange, but could be an archaic version of the present day ん.


----------

